# comment enregistrer un gif animé ?



## serenla (14 Mars 2008)

voilà je n'y arrive pas, çà prend une image fixe^^  
comment dois-je faire ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

ce qui est normal car c'est une succession d'images fixes
( comme  un film qui est une succession de photos)

si tu veux le voir en animation tu ouvres le gif via un navigateur
( l'url sera locale)


----------



## elsueco (14 Mars 2008)

euh bah mmh
faudrait etre plus precis dans ses requetes pour qu'on puisse aider...


----------



## serenla (15 Mars 2008)

en fait je vois bien les gifs, mais j'aimerais en enregistrer... 
par exemple sur ce site : http://www.decomania.org/gifomania/medieval/page1.htm
je fais "enregistrer l'image sous" = image fixe, alors que sur pc si mes souvenirs sont bons, çà marchait  : )


----------



## greensource (15 Mars 2008)

Ah ouais dit donc, j'avais jamais fait attention. Il dois bien y avoir un utilitaire qui sait lire les gifs quand même?
Par contre ne t'inquiète pas, si tu remet ton gifs sur internet il sera bien animé ^^
Ca me fait penser que ton navigateur dois le lire, suffit donc de l'ouvrir avec. Mais quand même je trouve bizarre qu'Aperçu ne sache le lire.

Je confirme Safari sais le lire ^^


----------



## remir (15 Mars 2008)

en enregistrant l image comme ca, ca marche, c est juste que apercu ne lit pas le gif anime, comme dit plus fait ouvrir avec sur ton gif et choisi safari par exemple pour la voir anime.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2008)

gif est un format de fichier standard
il se telecharge et/ou  s'enregistre comme d'autres

Par contre déja  dit plus haut un gif est une animation faite de succession d'images
( comme un dessin animé si on veut)

Apercu c'est un outil de visualisation d'images ou autres  (fixes) pas un projecteur d'animation

le moyen le plus simple c'est de passer par un navigateur


----------



## serenla (16 Mars 2008)

Ok, mais comment on fait à ce moment là pour l'enregistrer sur le bureau ? c'est possible ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2008)

ce gif vient de " quelque part"
il est donc telechargé comme n'importe quel fichier
 (enregistré sous , terminé)

si tu en disais plus?
tu cherche à "emprunter"un gif du web?
( certains gifs sont déposés et couverts par droits d'auteur et copyrights)


----------



## serenla (22 Mars 2008)

oui, je voulais enregistrer des gifs animés pris sur internet... je pensait que c'était possible vu que sur pc çà l'est.

Pas grave, je m'en passerais lol 

merci à tous


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

mais OU est le probleme ?

on peut parfaitement faire ca
tu le telecharges  
terminé


----------

